# Fraser boys trip 9/16th july QLD



## cam24 (Dec 14, 2010)

Departed for fraser with the boys on our yearly fraser fishing trip but ended up staying at rainbow the first night (10th) to watch the footy. After alot of stuffing around at home i talked the boys into letting me take my kayak and the borrowed girlfriends for my mate.

Woke up early the next morning and took the first ferry over and started the mission up the beach, in perfect conditions. got over nagala with no worries and browns didnt even exist was shaping up to an awsome week of fishing. got to the tip and headed for our usual camp spot, taken, so after bitching about it and wondering when they were leaving we settled for one of the other camps. Didnt really fish that day to much just took the kayak out for a paddle just before dusk and noticed some makeral looking fish crusing under the yak right on the bottom and thought hmm isnt it a bit cold for makeral? no cant be makeral must be some sort of tuna and my eyes are bad. headed back to camp and about 20m from the beach i was greeted by the friendly neighbourhood 10ft hammer head , friendly little bastard he was. After watching for a bit i headed in for dinner and a little night fish, witch resulted in some nice bream and tarwine.

Woke up early the next day and started trawling, hoping for one of those makeral tuna things i had seen was dragging my favourite lure a (rapala magnum) with a 30lb bimny fluro leader and wasnt having much luck. i thought to myself maybe im not trolling fast enough so i devised a method of dropping the lure out paddleing 200 or so meters and cranking it back. on the second go some terror from the deep smashed my poor rapala wasnt keen on being caught , but i wasnt going to give up so fought for 5 or so minutes then snap and by by favourite lure. good part about up there is there is no one to hear you as you yell , scream and bang the paddle on the water at the fish that just kidnapped your beloved lure. Got the line back and found it had snapped below the bimni really close to the lure , didnt think tuna bit to many people off thats weird must of been frayed line from the trip up or something paddled back in and put another lure on. Trolled for a bit longer then headed to the point with some poppers to have a crack at the gt and queenies because the tide would soon be right, as the spot seems to only turn on for 30 miniutes or some each day (learnt from the year before ).

Finally got up there and started casting off the beach into one of the most fishiest spot i have ever seen first cast pop pop,pop,pop, bang smashed but no hook up; bugger. second cast pop pop pop bang got this one put up a great little fight, and was about 40cm kept at it for the next 40 minutes with the other boys and had a hit on almost every cast which resulted in similar sized gt and a couple of queenies. one of the other boys decided he was going to be lazy as he couldnt be bothered throwing slugs anymore and put on a bit of worm which resulted in a really nice golden trev that went about 55cm. spot turned off and we headed back to camp to fillet that golden and a couple of the gts for dinner. i have been dabling in a bit of shark fishing over the last two years and had hooked up and caught a 6fter the year before ,so that night on went the golden trevally frame onto the shark rig and off i paddled about 50m or so off the beach with nothing but a headlamp (possible a dumb idea but i was pritty keen to land a big one as i had upgraded to a TLD 50 2spd with 300yds of 80lb braid and then 80lb backing on a tcurve rod. We sat around the fire talking and waiting for jaws to show up with the TLD sitting in the yak with the clicker on, next thing we know zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. dashed down the beach grabbed the rod and slowly tightened the drag to let the circles set while the boys strapped on the gimbel and harness then i reliesed how big this thing was after 5mins of fully tightened drag i could see the backing and hadnt even turned him just pissed him off ,but he had dragged be 200m down the beach with the biggest guy in the camp holding onto me, i gotta do somthing so lent back as far as i could and thought i turned him or maybe he wanted to turn got maybe 20m of line back and he ran again before busting the line. so i jumped up and down and swore alot before heading for bed.

Next day was perfect again so took the yack out again and was just drifting bouncing a plastic up off the bottom with plenty of little hits which resulted in one rainbow runner, when i saw some little yellow tails ; you dont need to troll live bait at high speeds i thought . so raced back in and grabbed the little handline i have with a bait jig on it and raced back out to the same spot. caugh 1 little yellow tail and sent him off to swim about with a hook through his nose while i tried to jig some more bait for the boys to use. After 10 or so miniutes the reel went zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz then nothing , got it back and my live bait was now a dead bait with no body and just a head; so i yelled and screamed at the fish for not taking the whole bait and paddled back in and re rigged. this time i was smart about it i used 2 hooks and some nylon coated wire twisted and then melted together from the nose to the back hook because i though this fish was smart enough to take the body and not the bit with the hook it will probibly see the wire. took it back out and after half an hour or so the reel went zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz grabbed it tightened the drag and thought to myself "im going to get you this time after" line went slak wound it in slowly then the fish saw the yak and ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ absolutly took off fought for about 15 minutes then line went slack again wound it in as fast as i could and the back hook was gone the bastard had chewed the nylon coating enough so it wasnt holding the back hook (rookie error on my part ). So i went about my daily routine of yelling, screaming, swearing and slapping the paddle on the water. Went back in and built another rig the same as before but with crimps and melting it so that back hook wasnt going anywhere. but the point was going to work soon so off i ran with the popper and slug to catch up with the boys and the trevs on the points. Half way up i saw two stingrays heading for the same place i was but didnt think anything of it and kept running . Caught a couple of 30cm gts but nowhere near the action we usally have, and there is always a heap of stingrays swimming around that must feed at the same time. Then we spotted the freindly neighbourhood 10ft hammerhead being not so freindly to what we think was the stingrays as suddenly they were up around our feet beaching themselves in about an inch or water if that ,while mr hammer swam around waiting for a wave to drag one of the poor thing off the sand.

The fishing on the point turned off after that so headed back for a late afternoon paddle while one of my other mates came out aswell trolling a dead bait while i tried to jig some more livies. i had my back to him when he said oy cam i caught a bird, turned around and he had a small albertross on the end of his line. so i paddled over and grabbed the leader and pulled this thing into my lap , their angry little buggers to got the hook out of its mouth and sent it on its way so discover that my mate was using a 2 hook rig with the second hook in its foot. so i pulled him back and found out that not only they have bloody sharp beaks and can be very nasty when you piss them off so after me fiddleing and getting sctatched pecked and laughed at by all the boys on the beach i sent the evil thing on its way and gave up and headed in.

I woke up a little later than the usual early start and with my new and improved rig in hand headed out jigged some yakkas and stuck with one through the nose one through the back. after 20 or so minutes i got board of jigging bait and i had enought for the day so very very slowly paddled along throwing a plastic around ever 50 or so meters. after 15 minutes of this the reel started singing grabbed it slowly tightened the drag and the line went limp ; but i had played this game before so cranked it as fast as i could and as usual as it got close it bolted and took a heap of line with it but chased it for a bit and got some line back and so started the to and frow which went on for half an hour or so i was finally getting some line back and then i saw the shine of what i had on the end of my line my first ever spanish makeral so got him to the yak. Such a beautiful looking fish and usually i release all my fish but him and his mates had pushed me over the edge. so now how to get back to the beach turned around and i was a fair way off and a fair way down from camp maybe 3/4 of the way to the light house. tried to paddle with one hand and hold the rod with the other and got nowhere bugger, grabbed him by the tail and tried to lift him straight up but he was heavy and that would of resulted in those sharp teeth getting pritty close to the privates. luckily the old albertross had taught me not to trust anything with sharp beaks so i used this same idea on things with sharp teeth, hmm what to do . tried putting the rod in the rod holder and dragging him but then thought about the few 8ft tiger i had bumped into as well as mr hammer and thought i need to get this guy out of the water. ended up un doing my kayak leash and putting that around his tail and strapping the paddle to the side of the yack; then i hung my legs over the side and used both arms to put el spaniard in the yak. so now i have him in the yak with his tail touching my my stomich and the teeth where my feet should go, i dont mind having all my toes to devised a geniouse plan of using the bucket that i use to put more water in the livewell as a sort of muzzel with my feet on top of that. then raced back with the biggest smile on my face. was nearly back when one of the 4wd came out of the track and i was still 1km or so down the beach so waved them down to come meet me. got to the beach pulled the yack up threw the paddle away and did the old both hand in the air celabration before dancing and jumping around , being genuinly stoked. so we chucked the yack and the spanish in the back of the ute and headed for camp to weigh and measure it. measured 1.2m and just over 10kg. definantly fish of the trip took heaps of photos of the whole trip but lost my camera before i got back which sort of sucks but i wouldnt trade the camera for my first ever spanish. That fish made my trip and i was so stoked ,next targets are tuna and cobia if anyone wants to give me some heads up on where to catch those guys


----------



## actionsurf (Jul 8, 2010)

Man. What a great report :lol: Absolutely brilliant...warts and all and the spanish of all mother spanish's to finish with  . Well done mate after all the dramas you plugged away and got one of the buggers. Mate, keep 'em coming. Your whole story had me in stitches thinking about my f-ups and trying to get that bastard fish no matter what. Cheers mate.


----------



## chelsea1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I've been trying to get a group of mates together for a trip over to Fraser...your write up should encourage the doubters.

Awesome trip mate.

Gazza


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome report Cam! Really enjoyed the read & what a ripper fish!!! Thats gotta be worth all the yelling & paddle bashing!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Great report and top fish Cam. Where abouts did you fish in the yak? Were you further around past the point towards the lighthouse? Reason I ask is I have always found the currents around the point too strong to paddle safely, only tried it once and was near swept to Bundy with a long paddle back to the beach and a long walk dragging the yak along the shallows to thte point as I made no headway paddling. Also when talking about the tide being right for the trevs are you referring to slack water around the point itself?

I'm taking the yak back up again for two weeks this September and will definately be fishing the reefs in front of Orchid but may get the opportunity for a quick trip up the cape if the the rocks allow us.

Kev


----------



## cam24 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks for all the positive replys guys.

hey kev didnt go past the light house tried to stay up near the top and wind was pritty good most of the time; current was bad but i have had worse at comyuro pt on moreton so unless the wind went the same as the current i was dealing with it alright . as for tides on the tip the hour before then top is by far the best for trevs on lures the rest of the time its pritty crappy and generally the whole stretch from the beach is crap at low but turns on near the high. there is a little bit of coffy rock reef out there depending on the sand PM me if you want to know the where abouts


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Top report, looks like luck wasnt on your side at the start and all cursing reminds me of my outings haha. A top spanyid however, great capture!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

We had a good boys week away at Fraser and i can recommend fishing in front of orchid beach some good fish caught and a few toothy guys were around aswell, 
Nice report there and maybe we could have a huge F ;-) loatila of yaks there next year


----------

